# This is frightening!



## Ronni (Jul 10, 2020)

*FROM THE NY TIMES: Another record-breaking day in America*​



The coronavirus is reaching terrifying new levels in the United States. The country set another record for new coronavirus cases yesterday, with more than 59,400 infections — the fifth such record in nine days. As of Tuesday, the U.S. had recorded more than three million cases in total.​

Today there are only two states — Vermont and New Hampshire — where cases are decreasing, while cases are more or less steady in 14 states and territories. In roughly half of the country, the spread has never been worse: 24 states reported more cases over the past week than in any other seven-day stretch of the pandemic. And as my colleague David Leonhardt pointed out, several states have more new cases per capita than even the hardest-hit countries.​
​

For days now, political leaders looking for a silver lining have pointed to the death rate, which had been declining even as new infections skyrocketed. But that optimism may be coming to an end.​

More than 948 new deaths were reported nationally on Wednesday, the second-largest total in nearly a month. That’s still a far cry from the national average of 2,200 daily deaths in mid-April, but the growing numbers may be a sign of what’s to come. Typically, there has been a lag of about a month between an infection and a reported death, and that suggests that the surge that began in mid-June, particularly in the Sun Belt, could produce a spike in deaths in the coming weeks.

​

Just as concerning is the situation in America’s hospitals. Across the South and West, a deluge of patients is forcing hospitals to convert beds into intensive care units. Doctors and health officials have said they were able to moderately control the virus because hospitals had enough personal protective equipment and the antiviral drug remdesivir. But now, many hospitals are reporting that they are running low on the drug, and the country as a whole is facing a dire shortage of protective gear and testing supplies.​

Deborah Burger, co-president of National Nurses United, the country’s largest organization of registered nurses, said nurses were being forced to reuse protective gear in a way that has not been tested for safety

“It’s almost five months into a pandemic in the richest country in the world and we’re putting people’s lives at risk because we don’t have enough P.P.E.,” she said.​

What’s behind the surge: The current spike in cases is being driven by states that were among the first to reopen their economies, a Times analysis found, decisions that epidemiologists warned could lead to a wave of infections.​


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

I suspect the death rate will spike in the fall, when the common cold and flu bug season begins to take hold.

I've maintained from the start, that this whole Covid-19 situation hasn't even gotten warmed up yet. We haven't seen anything yet, just wait.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

> What’s behind the surge: The current spike in cases is being driven by states that were among the first to reopen their economies, a Times analysis found, decisions that epidemiologists warned could lead to a wave of infections.



Wow, big surprise, eh?


----------



## DaveA (Jul 10, 2020)

And the country continues to float like a ship without a rudder.  Absolutely no solid, convincing, leadership from the top.  Each area, state, county, etc., left to their own devices.  

Each level of leadership from the president down to the local mayor and/or city council, trying to avoid making any solid decisions for fear of being blamed if they make the wrong one.

I'd hate to see our country, say back in WWII, with no one at the helm and our leaders trying to duck and hide when a POSSIBLY UNPOPULAR DECISION needed to be made.  That's where we are at present and we've already seen the results of areas where there have been little if any restrictions.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2020)

A "statistic" that I've Never seen reported in any of the media is the rate of infection among the various "ethnic" groups.  According to the CDC, the rate of infection among the Indians, Blacks and Latinos is 4 to 5 times greater than among Asians and Whites.  

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/need-extra-precautions/racial-ethnic-minorities.html

The reasons behind these numbers need to be better analyzed and addressed.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2020)

DaveA said:


> And the country continues to float like a ship without a rudder.  Absolutely no solid, convincing, leadership from the top.  Each area, state, county, etc., left to their own devices.
> 
> Each level of leadership from the president down to the local mayor and/or city council, trying to avoid making any solid decisions for fear of being blamed if they make the wrong one.
> 
> I'd hate to see our country, say back in WWII, with no one at the helm and our leaders trying to duck and hide when a POSSIBLY UNPOPULAR DECISION needed to be made.  That's where we are at present and we've already seen the results of areas where there have been little if any restrictions.


Absolute truth


----------



## gennie (Jul 10, 2020)

Since the incubation period for Covid is apparently 2 to 14 days, these numbers *do not* reflect the full effects of the holiday weekend partying.  That is even more frightening.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2020)

gennie said:


> Since the incubation period for Covid is apparently 2 to 14 days, these numbers *do not* reflect the full effects of the holiday weekend partying.  That is even more frightening.


Not to mention that deaths are a lagging indicator.  They occur 3-6 weeks after infection, are often not picked up by government agencies for a couple of weeks after that, and may not get to Johns Hopkins tracking for a bit after that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2020)

It's getting to the point already that I am numb and no longer frightened--they've thrown everything at us for so long, nothing worse can happen IMO.  The media is causing alarm and I'm no longer alarmed--a person can only take only so much till the defense mechanisms turn on.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It's getting to the point already that I am numb and no longer frightened--they've thrown everything at us for so long, nothing worse can happen IMO.  The media is causing alarm and I'm no longer alarmed--a person can only take only so much till the defense mechanisms turn on.


Exactly. People are sick of staying in, sick of their own cooking, sick of being frightened by statistics and dire warnings. Covid isn't just killing people, it's killing their livelihoods.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2020)

Texas Governor has stated today the state may have to go back to a total shutdown and I think other states will follow suit with the numbers out of control now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Exactly. People are sick of staying in, sick of their own cooking, sick of being frightened by statistics and dire warnings. Covid isn't just killing people, it's killing their livelihoods.


Yes.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

People are indeed sick of the whole thing, I can relate to that. So am I, so is everybody.  But we are living in an epidemic of a frightening, often fatal disease, which has shut us down, at least those of us who have any sense.  Staying home, being bored, losing income, having our plans torn to shreds, etc. are all better than dying or becoming very sick.  Our hospitals are already at maximum capacity.  If the toll of this illness gets any worse, people will literally be dying in the streets.


----------



## gennie (Jul 10, 2020)

So it may come down to simple survival of the fittest, like the TV show but without games and cameras.

Maybe the Head Stuck In Sand approach will work.  It would cover face better than mask.


----------



## rgp (Jul 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Exactly. People are sick of staying in, sick of their own cooking, sick of being frightened by statistics and dire warnings. Covid isn't just killing people, it's killing their livelihoods.




 I agree here .......


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2020)

My state has reopened and we're doing great. We only have 250 cases left. We're in phase 3 of reopening. So, maybe there's a reason why other states are spiking?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> People are indeed sick of the whole thing, I can relate to that. So am I, so is everybody.  But we are living in an epidemic of a frightening, often fatal disease, which has shut us down, at least those of us who have any sense.  Staying home, being bored, losing income, having our plans torn to shreds, etc. are all better than dying or becoming very sick.  Our hospitals are already at maximum capacity.  If the toll of this illness gets any worse, people will literally be dying in the streets.


Oh, for crying out loud. It's serious, but it is NOT "often fatal." Can it be fatal? Yes. Even if the morbidity rate is as much as 5%, and I'm pretty sure in this country it's half that, that still doesn't qualify as "often fatal." Bless your heart.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2020)

This really is very sad . I  can’t imagine how horrible it’s been for some of you and worry about your future with you. You guys have been hit so hard this year especially and my heart really goes out to you.

I pray this gets better soon and your spirits  are lifted


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Oh, for crying out loud. It's serious, but it is NOT "often fatal." Can it be fatal? Yes. Even if the morbidity rate is as much as 5%, and I'm pretty sure in this country it's half that, that still doesn't qualify as "often fatal." Bless your heart.



Here are the death figures, as of today.

Worldwide:   559,000       U.S. :  134,000     Your own state of Texas, currently having a surge which may shut it down:  3,081 deaths,

Those are _deaths, _so far. I would call that often fatal.


----------



## win231 (Jul 10, 2020)

chic said:


> My state has reopened and we're doing great. We only have 250 cases left. We're in phase 3 of reopening. So, maybe there's a reason why other states are spiking?


Bogus reporting.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2020)

Melbourne ( Victoria ) had next to none virus cases for over 3 weeks  .,then all of a sudden a huge increase in numbers with about 200..to 300 a day popping up In a city of about 5. million
The premier shut down “hot spot“  suburbs to try slowing the curb but that didn’t decrease the numbers so he’s now shut down all of the city‘s suburbs for 6 weeks .

Many including myself believe the mostly younger generation are not taking the virus seriously
one young Melbourne  couple was caught last night hosting a party  with up to 40 in attendance,
It cost them $26.000 in fines after being reported by a a. KFC employe after they ordered enough chicken for the party .( Victorian‘s are suppose to be isolating )

all other states have opened their borders and welcoming  visitors from other states except Victoria . 
As for South Australia we’ve had no infections in over a month let’s hope it stays that way


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> People are indeed sick of the whole thing, I can relate to that. So am I, so is everybody.  But we are living in an epidemic of a frightening, often fatal disease, which has shut us down, at least those of us who have any sense.  Staying home, being bored, losing income, having our plans torn to shreds, etc. are all better than dying or becoming very sick.  Our hospitals are already at maximum capacity.  If the toll of this illness gets any worse, people will literally be dying in the streets.


At this point I'm not so sure if I care if I die sooner but hope not to linger long.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Here are the death figures, as of today.
> 
> Worldwide:   559,000       U.S. :  134,000     Your own state of Texas, currently having a surge which may shut it down:  3,081 deaths,
> 
> Those are _deaths, _so far. I would call that often fatal.


and the death rate is not even 2% of the total population so far.  The media is making this out to be worse than it is.  I'm not saying it's not very bad!  Just that the media is causing more problems than they are worth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Oh, for crying out loud. It's serious, but it is NOT "often fatal." Can it be fatal? Yes. Even if the morbidity rate is as much as 5%, and I'm pretty sure in this country it's half that, that still doesn't qualify as "often fatal." Bless your heart.


You are right as 80% get mild cases of the virus.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 11, 2020)

Alabama, one of the states neighboring ours, is throwing “Corona Virus Parties!!”  Good God! 

I’m sure they’re not the only state doing this too!

_According to CNN, "coronavirus parties" are being held in the city of Tuscaloosa, where those infected with COVID-19 are invited to attend so others will intentionally contract the virus. City Council member Sonya McKinstry said she first heard about this from fire officials._

Story here


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

So, hospitals are on the brink of shutting down because they are very close to running out of beds, exhausted medical personnel look like they are on the verge of tears when they are interviewed on the news, entire countries all over the world had to shut down until the virus was under some amount of control....

But not to worry folks. 80% get mild cases of the virus, and the death rate is "not even" 2% of the total population "so far."  So a few hundred thousand people have needlessly died?  For crying out loud.  Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.  Cheer up.  And get back to work.  The economy needs you, dead or alive.


----------



## mlh (Jul 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> So, hospitals are on the brink of shutting down because they are very close to running out of beds, exhausted medical personnel look like they are on the verge of tears when they are interviewed on the news, entire countries all over the world had to shut down until the virus was under some amount of control....
> 
> But not to worry folks. 80% get mild cases of the virus, and the death rate is "not even" 2% of the total population "so far."  So a few hundred thousand people have needlessly died?  For crying out loud.  Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.  Cheer up.  And get back to work.  The economy needs you, dead or alive.



that is what it feels like we're being told.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 11, 2020)

First of August there will be volunteers needed for the 3rd phase clinical trials of the first vaccine that has been shown to produce antibodies in virtually every person so far.  I'm going to sign up. 15% will be given a placebo shot, the others will get the vaccine.  Once the vaccine is out, the older people and those with underlying health issues get vaccinated, that should enable the true opening up.  Until then it will be in an out of lock down I'm guessing, about everywhere, in most of the populated states.

Hearing older folks and front line workers will be priority and getting the first doses of the vaccine.  Of course there will always be people that are against vaccines and won't get the shot.  Even so it should really clear up the hospital issues.  The problem seems to be greatly complicated by the fact that so many that go into ICU don't come out for over a month or more.  That backs up the whole system. 


Have heard too many stories of those that got the bug and got it bad, yet didn't have to be admitted to the hospital.  You know,the " hey, I didn't die, but felt like I was going to or wished I could have died" kind of cases.

Guess they are in the 20% of the cases that didn't get the "mild" symptoms? Wonder if anyone actually knows what percentage of the covid cases are requiring hospital care now.

Pulse Oximeters, different body positions  and breathing exercises has been shown to help ill people at home with covid management:

https://blogs.webmd.com/webmd-docto...ulse-oximeter-and-can-it-help-against-covid19


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> First of August there will be volunteers needed for the 3rd phase clinical trials of the first vaccine that has been shown to produce antibodies in virtually every person so far.


Which vaccine trial is this, @Liberty?  So many are in the works right now.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Which vaccine trial is this, @Liberty?  So many are in the works right now.


StarSong, think its the Moderna one.  There are 21 in the running now from what I hear.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

Part of a column by Michael Gerson (Republican pundit):

How did we get here? The story is relatively simple. Through shutdowns and social distancing, Americans flattened the curve of new infections. 

But we plateaued at a very high level — roughly 20,000 a day during most of May. (Contrast this with France, which flattened the curve to a plateau of roughly 400 daily cases.)

Then came Memorial Day. Many Americans — with the encouragement of some politicians — took this as the mental end of the crisis phase. On May 25, there were roughly 18,000 new infections. On June 25, it was 40,000. Six days after that, 53,000. And a few weeks from now, the Fourth of July harvest of stupidity will be revealed.

On the second upswing of the first wave — where we currently stand — the profile of the disease has changed. Because nursing homes are better protected and the elderly have adhered to pandemic hygiene, the average age of someone infected by the disease has fallen by roughly two decades. Though a significant number still need hospitalization, fatality rates are lower. America is doing a better job shielding the most vulnerable

But there are two problems. First, following covid-19’s assault on the body, a significant number of younger people end up with long-term health complications. One doctor I know says that 40-year-old patients he has treated sometimes end up climbing stairs like wheezing senior citizens. Researchers warn of lingering damage to the brain. President Trump’s claim that 99 percent of covid-19 cases are “totally harmless” is a cruel lie.

Second, allowing the exponential spread of the disease will eventually make protecting the vulnerable an impossible task. All our islands of safety for the ill and elderly are endangered when the sea level of infection rapidly rises.

Many Americans simply don’t understand what exponential growth means. Three million infections can quickly bloom to 10 million infections, and higher. Even with a relatively low fatality rate, this could easily leave more than half a million Americans dead.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2020)

My nephew lives in Georgia and he caught the virus a few days ago. He is in the hospital and I am worried sick about him. So I don't care how long I have to stay inside ,it's better than getting exposed to the virus.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2020)

We are both same as far as staying home @Sassycakes we shop once every two weeks making sure we have enough to last that long ,I freeze fresh milk for the second week .
We mostly have fresh veggies with some frozen veg it all lasts two weeks wrapped and stored in Tupperware inn-the fridge

I’m not sure why some have issues staying home ( I mean people our ages ) 

I was astonished  to see just how many flew to different parts of Queensland over the weekend
because Qld had just opened their borders on Friday .

The TV news teams were at the airport interviewing and asking  why ..most said they couldn’t stand another day in their homes ..... I love my home and I personally wouldn’t think about travelling away from home into places where there is still virus cases popping up everyday
Where South Aust is virus free .

Depending on where someone is going in Queensland it’s a 3~ 4 hour flight from S.A.

Sending best wishes for your nephews speedy recovery it must be a very worrying time for all the family


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2020)

Just wondering...do you get your teeth cleaned or not?  Normally I have a semi-annual cleaning.  Have put it off for 2 months but it probably won't be any better then.  Just wondered what others are doing these days.  Seems like opening your mouth up to all that might not be a smart thing to do unless you'd have to I mean.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Just wondering...do you get your teeth cleaned or not?  Normally I have a semi-annual cleaning.  Have put it off for 2 months but it probably won't be any better then.  Just wondered what others are doing these days.  Seems like opening your mouth up to all that might not be a smart thing to do unless you'd have to I mean.


I did so a couple of weeks ago.  They called me on my cell phone when I was to enter the building, every possible sanitary precaution was taken, waiting room was taped off, I was immediately asked a series of health questions, temperature taken, directed to a rest room to wash my hands thoroughly, then taken to the treatment room   The dentist himself performed the cleaning.  He wore full protective gear including being was double masked.   

I've had enough dental issues to last me a lifetime so I'm rigorous about brushing, flossing and cleaning appointments. My original appointment was for early April and I went in July 1st and am relieved to have done so.


----------

